# Converting a 24v Trolling Motor to a 12v?



## OSWLD

is this possible. i have a minn kota 65lb 24v foot controlled tm. i didn't know if i could convert it to 12v or not. input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mark_gardner

no because of the way the motor is wound but if you could it would probably more hassle than its worth


----------



## OSWLD

thats what i was thinking that it was in the motor and not the controls. well i may has a 36" foot control 24v minn kota for sale then


----------



## TomFL

Call the manufacturer and ask. I asked that question a while back to Minn Kota and was told yes, I could run a 24v RT80 off 12v with no issues. 

They could not give me an idea of how much thrust I would lose, but they said it would work fine.

-T


----------



## DuckNut

x2 with Tom. A friend of mine who is not that handy wired in one and only had one battery and he used it for several months before we figured out why it didn't seem to have the thrust as stated.


----------



## richwalker71

x3 Tom.
I have seen it done a few times. Doesn't hurt the motor, you just lose thrust.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

I had the opposite experience with my 24v.... some motors are designated 12/24 meaning they can run off of either 1 or 2 batteries, however my minn kota riptide 74 would only work with 2 batteries....


----------

